# Vehicle Rod Rack



## G W (Dec 1, 2003)

I'm looking to make my own rod rack for the front bumper of my jeep cherokee. I know that I could probably go purchase a nice galvanized rack at any local tackle shop, but I'd rather not pay too much money. Does anybody know of any sites that have information on how to create this type of rack?


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

DR Bubba has a friend that has threatened to mount one on the front of my Jimmy. They are pretty simple. A 2X6 By whatever drilled to fit the drill holes of the license plate holder. With straps that hold the Tubes mounted on either side and something to stop the rods from dropping to low(either tall tubes or stoppers). Well that will work. There are many after market kits you can buy as well.


----------



## 15917 (Aug 22, 2005)

*damage*

I've heard ppl say that mounting rods up front can be potentially hazardous to rods and reels. I've heard stories of rocks slinging up and causing damage.

Anyone experience this type of problem when mounting rods up front?

Looking to get a truck someday and I would like to know the best place to mount some rods.


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

If you put the rack on the back of your truck, it gets a lot of dirt and dust. I think the best option is something that you can put on the roof of your SUV or have something like a ladder rack on a truck.


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

I'd mount the rack on the front using a 2X6 and PVC pipes. I would NOT carry the rods in the racks on the highway. JMHO


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

I did and still sometimes carry them on the front. No damage so far. Went to the roof rack system primarly for security(can lock em up top).


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

Good point Cdog. I did loose a rod off of a roof top rack; but, it was because I used a cheap rack. I guess I don't like to carry rods in front of me because it blocks my vision ... even a little bit. Just fussy that way  .
I guess I'm too old. I remember rod racks on the front of Jeeps [trucks didn't have 4WD in those days] and they were used only on the beaches to hold the rods while moving or waiting.
Many people would cast out with live or cut bait and keep the rods in the holders. Ya just had to be careful your jeep didn't get caught in the back wash. Many a jeep lost that way!!


----------



## bassassasin (Nov 7, 2003)

*rod rack on the roof rack*

I made my own rod rack for my SUV and used some scrap wood bugie cords, pvc pipe and some good ol Zipties (big ones) put it all on the roof rack of the truck works like a champ, and never had a proplem with anything,went 80MPH on 64, just remember to take off your lead when your done fishin. chips the paint a little. ASSASIN 

Tidewater P.S.Y.C.O'S FEARLESS LEADER


----------



## countingdown (Jun 16, 2005)

*rod racks and out west!*

man, i think im gonna put one on my saturn coupe. i hear thats the thing to do out west. sorry, i really didnt have any thing intelligent to say and i just wanted to say something.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Well, I build racks and even I am looking to find a way to transport the rods to and home from the beach in a rack system located in the back of my trucks bed. If your going to build your own rack I build mine with the rods one in front of the other so they don't get in the way while driving. If ya ever wonder why custom Alum welded racks cost so much come help me build one :--| but they are sweet when thier custom built


----------



## 15917 (Aug 22, 2005)

Cdog said:


> I did and still sometimes carry them on the front. No damage so far. Went to the roof rack system primarly for security(can lock em up top).



Good Info.


Clear your PM's!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Malakas07 said:


> Good Info.
> 
> 
> Clear your PM's!


Cleared, fire away.


----------



## G W (Dec 1, 2003)

Thanks for all of the Great information everyone. The only reason I want the rod rack on the front is so that when I'm driving on the beach in the outer banks and I come accross that blitz of fish, I can jump out of my jeep, grab a rod, and start throwing quickly. I don't plan on driving the highway with them up front for long periods of time. Again, I really appreciate the info. Thanks


----------



## STRIPASAURUS (Apr 6, 2003)

GW.....the wood with pvc and conduit holders will do fine!!! Seen amany more of these than the racks I'm building........yes Shooter, a lot goes into custom anodized racks!!! Here's one I just finished......


----------



## Luvstoflyfish (Nov 26, 2003)

*Rod Rack*

I bought a Surfmate II and modified it. It held 10 rods upright and 2 angled at 45 degrees. I cut the welds on the 2 holders at 45 degrees and made them upright and I custom bent a hoop with 4 rod holders angled back over the cab of my truck. It now holds 6 rods upright and 4 rod angled back over the cab of my truck. I lose 4 rod holders due to the hoop being on, but am thinking of bending the hoop a different way. Still in the works. The reason that I have 4 rods angled back over the cab is when I make my yearly trip to Cape Cod. The area that I drive to has low hanging power lines and my 11' and 12' rods are too tall to be upright. I can drive with the rods angled back over the cab on the beach and on the highway with no problems. I will post a pic of my rack for all to see soon.


----------



## STRIPASAURUS (Apr 6, 2003)

Look forward to seeing it!

STRIPE


----------

